# New Frenchie - hobby metal



## CalgaryVB (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello guys.

I'm new on this site. Have been in Calgary for more than 10 years now coming from Quebec. Always loved handy project. Now I'm into Metal lathe project....I mean this is my next project. I still need to buy a Metal Lathe so any suggestions/comments on where to buy, what brand etc would be appreciated. Thank you lots

Talk to you soon.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 25, 2019)

Welcome aboard neighbour down the street!  Glad you signed up to the forum.


----------



## CalgaryVB (Aug 25, 2019)

Thank you very much for all the info and the introduction to this site. You will see me in the near future.


----------



## Crosche (Sep 20, 2019)

Welcome aboard. What kind of projects are you interested in?

What kind of lathe are you looking for? Got a budget in mind?

Cheers, 
Chad


----------

